# Intro



## Deleted member 34973 (Jul 1, 2016)

Greetings...I am new here and wanted to say hello. I have trained in several arts over the years, but currently I have been concentrating on my base art of Kang duk won. Old school, But it's something I enjoy.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 2, 2016)

Guthrie said:


> Greetings...I am new here and wanted to say hello. I have trained in several arts over the years, but currently I have been concentrating on my base art of Kang duk won. Old school, But it's something I enjoy.


Welcome Guthrie. I like 'old school' martial arts myself.


----------

